# Choice between Huawei or htc



## cookiemonster (Nov 10, 2018)

Hi I already have an htc u11 ultra and was looking to upgrade the two phones I am looking at are the Huawei p20 pro and the htc u12 plus has anyone got these phones and what is your opinion. 
It has to be a big screen phone.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Nov 10, 2018)

I don't have the U12 but I do have a revision of the 10 and I hope they fixed the sensitivity issue with the buttonless access because with this model it is annoying AF!
I would look into that...
I've had days where it won't stop coming on and I find out when it starts running super hot in my pocket and then the battery is drained.
This phone hit the market at $600 and within 6 months was on clearance for $149 and it's not worth $149.
It functions great but the buttonless shit is complete shit...
I would not buy anything from HTC that's buttonless... The problem isn't getting them to turn on it's getting them to shut off.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 10, 2018)

cookiemonster said:


> Hi I already have an htc u11 ultra and was looking to upgrade the two phones I am looking at are the Huawei p20 pro and the htc u12 plus has anyone got these phones and what is your opinion.
> It has to be a big screen phone.


Nokia 8 sciroco, just to rock that boat


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 10, 2018)

for long term like accessories and aftersales i prefer Huawei, i don't say HTC is bad but now HTC got hard time in the market


----------



## cookiemonster (Nov 10, 2018)

Other than price and prime is there any difference between these two phones.


https://www.amazon.co.uk/Huawei-And...qid=1541848579&sr=1-6&keywords=huawei+p20+pro 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Huawei-Dua...qid=1541857338&sr=1-5&keywords=huawei+p20+pro


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 10, 2018)

cookiemonster said:


> Other than price and prime is there any difference between these two phones.
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Huawei-And...qid=1541848579&sr=1-6&keywords=huawei+p20+pro
> ...




https://www.gsmarena.com/huawei_p20_pro-9106.php

it looks just variants the rest is same


----------



## E-Bear (Nov 11, 2018)

Could go with ZTE brand


----------



## cookiemonster (Nov 12, 2018)

Hi thanks for the advice but I have decided to go for the HUAWEI Mate 20 Pro when it comes down a bit in price.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 12, 2018)

https://www.wsj.com/amp/articles/huawei-still-big-in-britain-faces-new-scrutiny-1541518452

I wouldn't touch Huawei anything.  There could be a US-like ban on Huawei coming to UK: a security review just started and is expected to take six months.


----------



## 27MaD (Nov 12, 2018)

cookiemonster said:


> Other than price and prime is there any difference between these two phones.
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Huawei-And...qid=1541848579&sr=1-6&keywords=huawei+p20+pro
> ...


Dual SIM , single SIM.



E-Bear said:


> Could go with ZTE brand


Come on man , Not reliable , i will buy ZTE maybe after 2-5 Years.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 12, 2018)

I've had a Huawei for 3 years, and while the phone itself has been A-OK and not skipped a beat, I will be avoiding them in future due to glaring privacy concerns already noted in this thread. Simply put, I don't trust Huawei with anything anymore, considering most government security groups have outright banned them.


----------



## E-Bear (Nov 12, 2018)

27MaD said:


> Dual SIM , single SIM.
> 
> 
> Come on man , Not reliable , i will buy ZTE maybe after 2-5 Years.


I do have a ZTE since 2012 and still working and my tablet is also ZTE and no problem up to now.


----------



## bonehead123 (Nov 12, 2018)

I used to have an HTC One M8 and it was great for almost 3 years.  But with their current financial situation, I would not recommend buying anything of theirs, as they could go under at any moment.....

But I don't really care for Huawei's stuff either...to me they seem like over-hyped mish-mash of low-end parts that wants to appear as a top-tier product, which they clearly are not once you look below the exterior glam & glitz....

there are many phones in the same price range that are much better built and have better reliability too


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 12, 2018)

RCoon said:


> I've had a Huawei for 3 years, and while the phone itself has been A-OK and not skipped a beat, I will be avoiding them in future due to glaring privacy concerns already noted in this thread. Simply put, I don't trust Huawei with anything anymore, considering most government security groups have outright banned them.


yea about security scandal, but except you are president of USA, or celebs or secret agent i don't think your data is valuable enough for them to dig more


----------



## 27MaD (Nov 12, 2018)

E-Bear said:


> I do have a ZTE since 2012 and still working and my tablet is also ZTE and no problem up to now.


Idk , maybe i'm saying this because i started to see ZTE phones here in my country before only 1-2 Years.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 12, 2018)

micropage7 said:


> yea about security scandal, but except you are president of USA, or celebs or secret agent i don't think your data is valuable enough for them to dig more


My concern is a bot net: hijack all of the Huawei devices around the world to launch a cyberattack against anyone or anything.  I don't want to be an accessory to that.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 23, 2018)

U.S. asks allies to shun Huawei equipment, WSJ reports; sector stocks fall


----------



## MatGrow (Nov 26, 2018)

I wouldn't choose none of them.
I prefer iOS.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 8, 2018)

When it rains, it pours: Huawei is getting equipment pulled all over the world.
BT to remove Huawei equipment from its core 4G network: FT
Japan government to halt buying Huawei, ZTE equipment: sources

Of particular note relating to UK:
China's Huawei pledges to address security issues raised by Britain -sources


> The report, signed off by Britain’s GCHQ spy agency and released in July, found that technical and supply-chain issues with equipment made by Huawei had exposed Britain’s telecom networks to new security risks.


It's not just the USA blowing smoke.  Anyone who seriously looks at their hardware finds glaring problems.

Everyone is mum on specifics so the equipment can be replaced before it is exploited.


Additionally, Huawei's CFO was arrested in Canada, extradited to USA in relation to Huawei violating international sanctions on Iran.  If Huawei were in any other country (read: not protected and propped up by the Chinese government), they would have been bought out or rebranded by now.

HTC is the obvious choice simply because they don't contain major, known security holes.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 8, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> When it rains, it pours: Huawei is getting equipment pulled all over the world.
> BT to remove Huawei equipment from its core 4G network: FT
> Japan government to halt buying Huawei, ZTE equipment: sources
> 
> ...



At this point HTC. Huawei has a morals problem.

Once you screw up that bad with international security there is no recovering because of breach of trust.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 9, 2018)

@cookiemonster 
The OnePlus 6 is an excellent device and has great support. Affordable too when compared to the two you're looking at.


----------

